# 826 drive adjustment



## scvcando (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a 1984 - 826 - Model 38150 - forward drive problem. In Reverse it's good, however I also get reverse in the 1st forward gear position. I get a solid forward in the second forward position but it moves too rapidly for heavy snow. How or what do I adjust to get the reverse out of the 1st forward position? Thanks for the help!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Your gear shifter is out of adjustment. You will need to drain your fuel tank and then tip your machine forward so that it rests on its bucket end. Now you can remove the access panel to reveal your drive system. You will see a stationary disk, and a disk that slides on its shaft. The shaft should be free of old hardened grease and lightly greased with low temp grease. Now you can operate your shifter and observe how the moving disk aligns with the stationary disk. Reverse is on one side of center, all forward speeds on the other side of center. Make adjustments on your gear shift rod to make it align properly. MH


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I posted that same issue in another thread. somewhere around here.


----------



## scvcando (Nov 18, 2014)

Happy New Year to all of you out there! Thanks much motorhead64! I had searched for a long time to get the info on the Toro Forum and just kept coming up empty! I was absolutely sure that it had to have been addressed before but was just spinning my wheels and wasting a LOT of time. Decided to put it out there, any help from anyone was great! I was pretty sure that POWERSHIFT93 would come thru! You missed me by 8hrs. and 3min. POWERSHIFT93--where were you?! I also just put a new carb. on the unit after an unsuccessful rebuild. I had her running and took it out for a spin around the yard a couple of nights ago. Some positive success with not having to run it with the choke on full after a good warm up--but had a little trouble keeping it running with initial start up. Will do so again today to see what she does at cold again. Carb wasn't preset from the factory and I did the usual seatings and recommended turnouts. I'm not much of a carb adjust person-but time will tell. Thanks again and Happy New Year to all. (I'll be house sitting in Woodbury for the next three months-maybe we'll have to get together and compare notes on Minnesota Winters!)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

scvcando said:


> Happy New Year to all of you out there! Thanks much motorhead64! I had searched for a long time to get the info on the Toro Forum and just kept coming up empty! I was absolutely sure that it had to have been addressed before but was just spinning my wheels and wasting a LOT of time. Decided to put it out there, any help from anyone was great! I was pretty sure that POWERSHIFT93 would come thru! You missed me by 8hrs. and 3min. POWERSHIFT93--where were you?! I also just put a new carb. on the unit after an unsuccessful rebuild. I had her running and took it out for a spin around the yard a couple of nights ago. Some positive success with not having to run it with the choke on full after a good warm up--but had a little trouble keeping it running with initial start up. Will do so again today to see what she does at cold again. Carb wasn't preset from the factory and I did the usual seatings and recommended turnouts. I'm not much of a carb adjust person-but time will tell. Thanks again and Happy New Year to all. (I'll be house sitting in Woodbury for the next three months-maybe we'll have to get together and compare notes on Minnesota Winters!)


 it is said that I do have a life out side of this place.


----------

